# Custom Grab Bar Paint



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Is it galvanized emt?


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

I did my poling platform in spray on hardware store bedliner, I prepped it thoroughly and gave it time to cure before use. So far no issues with durability.


----------



## B8duncan (Aug 15, 2019)

JC Designs said:


> Is it galvanized emt?


you know I'm actually not sure. I'll have to check when I get home from work.


----------



## B8duncan (Aug 15, 2019)

BrownDog said:


> I did my poling platform in spray on hardware store bedliner, I prepped it thoroughly and gave it time to cure before use. So far no issues with durability.


is it a textured bedliner?


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Metal emt from hardware store and electrical supply? Most likely galvanized.


----------



## B8duncan (Aug 15, 2019)

JC Designs said:


> Metal emt from hardware store and electrical supply? Most likely galvanized.


yeah just got one long piece from Lowes and put the appropriate 90 degree bends in it.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

If it is galvanized, here’s what ya need to do in order for anything to remotely stick to it...
(1) strip off the old paint
(2) wash the part thoroughly in hot soapy water several times “there is an oil on it that’s tough to get off” 
(3) red scothchbright pad and white vinegar 2-3 times
(4) wipe with wax and grease remover 2-3 times
(5) apply a quality epoxy primer according to tds
(6) scuff and topcoat with product of your choosing


----------



## B8duncan (Aug 15, 2019)

JC Designs said:


> If it is galvanized, here’s what ya need to do in order for anything to remotely stick to it...
> (1) strip off the old paint
> (2) wash the part thoroughly in hot soapy water several times “there is an oil on it that’s tough to get off”
> (3) red scothchbright pad and white vinegar 2-3 times
> ...


ok great! Im probably going to start over and bend a new pipe because the prototype had a real slight kink thats gunna bug the heck outa me! Should I prep the surface before or after bending it you think?


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Bend/build it first. That will help avoid contaminating the surface again prior to coating.


----------



## B8duncan (Aug 15, 2019)

JC Designs said:


> Bend/build it first. That will help avoid contaminating the surface again prior to coating.


Good point. Thanks for the advice! Any recommendations on paint brand?


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

B8duncan said:


> is it a textured bedliner?


yes, if I remember correctly it was just off the shelf rustoleum.

I gave it a good scotch rite wash, then once dry a good wipe down with surface prep/dewaxer, dried and rattle canned it on then let it sit. Letting it sit awhile seemed to help as it became noticeable harder as it cured over a day or two.


----------



## B8duncan (Aug 15, 2019)

BrownDog said:


> yes, if I remember correctly it was just off the shelf rustoleum.
> 
> I gave it a good scotch rite wash, then once dry a good wipe down with surface prep/dewaxer, dried and rattle canned it on then let it sit. Letting it sit awhile seemed to help as it became noticeable harder as it cured over a day or two.


I like the sound of its durability but I’d like to keep the smooth surface if I can. I’ll have to look to see if they make one thats a smooth surface bed liner if that’s even a thing.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

B8duncan said:


> I like the sound of its durability but I’d like to keep the smooth surface if I can. I’ll have to look to see if they make one thats a smooth surface bed liner if that’s even a thing.


prep it as best you can and spray paint it with a quality paint. If it does start to come off it will take minimal effort to touch it up.


----------



## B8duncan (Aug 15, 2019)

yeah I'm ok with having to touch it up occasionally but I mainly need a durable paint because when I put the wrap on I kind of have to man handle that section of the bar with a pretty thick threading needle for the parachord. I'm just looking for something that will cure up good enough to take the abuse during the wrap.


----------



## CaptDanS (Oct 26, 2017)

You epoxy appliance paint, tough stuff.


----------



## B8duncan (Aug 15, 2019)

think it will hold up against the saltwater for a decent amount of time?


----------



## JIMMYZ750 (Feb 20, 2007)

Lowes carrys a Rustoleum marine primer and paint in quarts that I have had good luck with in the past. OK if it says above water line as that just means it is not bottom paint.


----------



## B8duncan (Aug 15, 2019)

Awesome! Thank you guys for all the help!
Ill put up pics when it’s done


----------



## CaptDanS (Oct 26, 2017)

I believe the epoxy paint is a Rustoleum product I believe, Home Depot or Lowes type stores. Wash well with Dawn and dry then wipe down with denatured alcohol then spray.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

The stuff in a rattle can labeled as “epoxy” appliance paint... isn’t epoxy!


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

most EMT (not all) is just zinc plated. and yeah, anything labeled epoxy but is not 2 part is a joke.


----------



## CaptDanS (Oct 26, 2017)

It works. maybe you should file a suit for false advertising. it is advertised as an epoxy. everyone is not a chemist or an expert in paints JC


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

No reason to file suit lol, it’s just not realy epoxy. It is good stuff for a 1part paint though. I’ve never looked over the label or sds but it acts alot like rattle can laquer.


----------



## CaptDanS (Oct 26, 2017)

ok i agree a cheap alternative to powder coat. powder coat chips at least you can repair the paint


----------



## B8duncan (Aug 15, 2019)

Not to mention this not a very high end boat. I mean its a great little skiff for me and i love it but its not something i want to dump crazy amounts of money into so cheap and repairable is key here lol


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

B8duncan said:


> Not to mention this not a very high end boat. I mean its a great little skiff for me and i love it but its not something i want to dump crazy amounts of money into so cheap and repairable is key here lol


I get it, but if you want anything to stick you really gotta do pretty much what I said. Topcoat with anything but the epoxy primer is important. A good auto paint jobber can probably throw some in a 2k rattle can for ya for around $25-$30.


----------



## CaptDanS (Oct 26, 2017)

Just make sure the prep work is done so whatever you use has something to bond to.


----------



## B8duncan (Aug 15, 2019)

Definitely gunna prep it well. And ill take a look at a few of the options you guys pointed out and see which one works out. Thanks again for all the advice fellas!


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

Don't know if your planning to but might want to seal the ends I'd be afraid of it rusting from the inside out.


----------



## B8duncan (Aug 15, 2019)

Dadvocate said:


> Don't know if your planning to but might want to seal the ends I'd be afraid of it rusting from the inside out.


Yeah definitely. I have to reseal the rod tubes its sliding into anyway. Took on more water in the hull than i thought last time out and i think thats where its getting in.


----------

